# Remington 7600 .308 Winchester



## PASmith (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi from Virginia. I have several Remington/Browing Bolt Action rifles. Lately, I have had a desire to try to find me a 7600 in a .308 Win. Anybody have one? Accuracy? Thanks and nice forum.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I've been waiting for you to get a response. I was hoping to get some insight. I've heard a bunch of guys knocking the accuracy of the Rem 74 and 76 series. I personally think some of these guys put too much emphasis on benchrest accuracy and not enough on hunting accuracy. As long as you can put in the boiler-room at the range you are shooting, it is accurate enough. Far more important is whether or not the shooter can dohis part. There are lots of guns out there that shoot wonderful groups on paper, then the shooter can't hit the broad side of a barn when it counts. I've got a Winchester model 100 in 308 (semi-auto). It is no bench rest beauty, but I can't wait to try it out on deer. It shoots way better than I do offhand.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

With my handloads, I can routinely get 2 inches or better at 100 yards with my .30-06 7400. Never shot a 7600 but from what I hear they are suppost to shoot a little better than the 7400.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

It cant be all the bad...form the old .308 I use to have, at the bench it was very accurit. I use to get very good grouping with it, though it was a model 60 (I think). Never had anything bad to say about it.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I've gots me a cardboard Deer for practicing And it has all the vitals on it and at 175 yards my 742 (older 7400) Can put em all in the heart it's not perfect groups One of them the last one always goes a little high i think thats my excitment for deer season this fall. :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

By any chance is your 742 a .308? I used to have a 742 in .308 that threw the last shot high. But I fiqured if I couldn't get him with the first 2 it didn't really matter! :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

No it isn't, its in the .30-06 caliber but i was raised on single shots so i hardly ever take a second shot unless i'm waterfowling then i well empty that gun for all its worth! :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> hardly ever take a second shot unless i'm squirrel hunting then i well empty that gun for all its worth!


Fixed it for you!

:beer: 
:sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

If you used a 45-70 on squirrel, like I do, you wouldn't have to empty the gun.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

That's nuthin' Once, I shot a squirrel with a .58 ml. Not the one I have now, a replica of the Civil War Cook & Brothers Carbine. Never did connect with a deer, but I ate that squirrel.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

What is it with you guys hunting squirrels with elephant guns? I thought a .17 HMR tore a squirrel up bad!

My impressions:

Squirrel with .17 HMR: Crack..............thump.
Squirrel with 45/70: BOOOOOOOM!...........thump......thump......thump........thump.

:lol:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah no kidding but hey lets not get unfair here maybe its a new way to make smaller pieces for stew. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

maybe!
:wink:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I haven't actually hit a squirrel with a 45/70. I did shoot one with the .58 roundball. It was a nice shot, if I say so myself. It wasn't quite broadside, so it went in just behind the left ear and came out the right shoulder. (No, I didn't recover the ball.) All I actually lost was the right shoudler. There was a pretty big hole. Actually, I think a 17 HMR would tear up a squirrel much worse than the 58 or the 45/70. There's not enough resistance to make the 45/70 expand. All it would do is leave a 45 cal hole, and a bruise on my shoulder. :-? (If I miss some misspelling on my proofreads, my computer skips. Bear with me.)


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I have a 7600 carbine in 30-06. It shoots very well and is nice in close quarters such as passing through brush or cattails. I have shot deer out to about 325 with it without a problem.

I would think if you can find one in '06 or .308 you will be very happy with it. And if you don't pay too much and decide it is not for you, you will be able to get your money back for it.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a Remington 7600 in .308 and shot two deer one shot each and they dropped where they stood. The rifle shoots and handles very well.
It is unfortunate that I have mine for sale because I replaced it with a Browning Bar in same caliber. I wanted a rifle that was a little softer shooting due to a back injury.
Over all, it is a fine shooting rifle. The only problem as with any pump rifle or shotgun is you have to cycle it completely. Do not short stroke a pump. It will cause you problems.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

My Rem. 7600 is a .308. 
I shoot tight groups of about 1 1/2 inches at 100 yards. My best group is a clover leaf with Federal 180 grain HP's.
When hunting, it brings home the bacon or in this case, the backstraps.
Actually for whitetails, 150-165 gr. ammo will more than do the job.


----------

